# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Bot, scheenbeen doet pijn

## heks48

hallo mijn bot (scheenbeen)doet soms erg pijn
mijn fysiotherapeut zegt dat dat een ontsteking is hoe krijg je dat weg en zou het kwaad kunnen.
gr heks48

----------


## Agnes574

Ontstekingsremmers nemen zoals bijv Voltaren of diclofenac (= zelfde).
Sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=61882#post61882
Heb je iets aan bovenstaande link??

----------

